# fabric panels



## dindin (Jul 1, 2011)

good info, thank you


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

LED lights hmm. Can't wait to see finished product. Me like LEDs.

Side note the CF dash kit is really nice. Going to find more pics of it nowh34r:


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

The only diff now is that I added lights to the circle vents . I don't have a pic of them yet


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

That looks good. Where did you mount the ones in the cup holder? Maybe have a daytime pic, please.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Here u go, the second pic is in the back seat mounted above power outlet


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

good work cruzeman !


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

ccasion14:


----------



## Cruze4779 (Sep 5, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> If anyone is interested in how the panels come off I took mine off to finish my led lights . Driver side pops out (btw cover over gauges pops out easily as well) . Passenger side there are two bolts on bottom, once those are out it will pop out.


Do you know how the door pieces come off I want the cloth gone asap


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

my first guess would be to take the door panels off and see if theres something holding them on from behind panel.


----------



## backyardcustoms (Jun 6, 2011)

I posted detail pics in another thread on panel removal to redo the interior fabric Customize-Cloth-Part-Dashboard


----------

